# Muskingum River Coshocton to Dresden ?



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone fished this section ? I was wondering if I could make it from Coshocton to Dresden in a 17ft deep V . I don't think there is any strainers but I know it can get a little shallow in that area. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

yes it is possible to make that trip. depending on the water level. In the summer, say around july the water is low and in some spots you will have to pull the boat through the shallow spots. I have a 16' flat bottom and do fine on that part of the river. I stay in the Dresden pool a lot of the time. You just have to learn where the channel is. I know the river channel well in Dresden. A depth finder is a must. I can tell you the river channel changes from the left side to the right side of the river a lot. Never go right up the middle of the river in most spots. I can only go down the river from Dresden a little ways in the summer. There are spots that are less than a foot deep clear across the river. A lot of river guys have jet drive motors there in Dresden. The Dresden and cochocton pools are in my opinion the best on the Muskingum river. You just have to watch where you are at at all times and be careful


----------

